# Surgery over!



## Jefhrn (Nov 6, 2014)

Finally had my total thyroidectomy and two parathyroids removed last week. I felt pretty good until yesterday when I started having muscle spasms and tingling in my arms and legs. The surgeon told me to increase my calcium, was put on 1000 mg calcium carbonate three times a day and started synthroid 88 mcgbright after the surgery. I spoke to the surgeon and she had me take as much calcium as I needed to get rid of the tingling and spasms, so now I'm horribly nauseated and fatigued. I've been able to drink and eat blander foods though. She explained that my serum calcium needed to normalize and even dropping into the normal range would explain the symptoms. It's getting better now but I still feel lousy. But I had minimal pain so that was positive. I'm just glad it's over and I'm starting to feel better, I will see my endocrinologist tomorrow and get my labs checked and talk about getting the right dose of synthroid going. Thanks to everyone on this forum who answered all of my questions and encouraged me throughout this stressful time.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wonderful to hear from you! I can't comment on the calcium, but in sure someone will soon enough. Take care


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

It is sooooooooooooooooo good to hear from you and we are all very pleased to know this is behind you, that you "are" responding to calcium therapy and had little pain.

What wonderful news. You are going to be amazed at the "new person" in you!

Hugs,


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

The calcium issue isn't all that uncommon, and you were especially at risk considering that you had two parathyroids removed. It should resolve when your remaining parathyroids kick into stronger action. But definitely keep an eye on things, as it's critical to keep your calcium level up where it needs to be.

If your current calcium supplement is making you feel not to well, could you try a different one?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I wanted to mention that it's recommended to take your thyroid replacement medications at least 4 hours away from calcium supplements.


----------

